
Why the US can beat China - The facts about SpaceX costs - jedc
http://www.spacex.com/updates.php#Update050411
======
jedc
Some remarkable stats on how much it's taken to get SpaceX off the ground.
Apparently only $800million in total development costs since they were
founded, and that includes infrastructure and dev costs for Falcon 1, Falcon 9
and the Dragon capsule.

